# Plastic Scrubbers as Bio media



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

I've read from a couple of places that dollar store nylon or plastic pot scrubbers can be put into a filter to add surface area for bacteria to grow on. The only thing is, I bought some and they have a plastic scent to them. If I grab one, my hand will faintly smell of the plastic too. 

I've been told that things that smell "plastic-like" are generally unsafe for the aquarium, but I'm wondering if anyone has noticed the same smell and used the scrubbers in their filters with no problem? After soaking the scrubber for a few days in tap water it smells less like plastic  

TL;DR: If scrubbers smell of plastic are they still aquarium safe? 

Thanks if anyone can help me out with this!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have used ones from dollarama with no problems. Never smelled them.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah maybe I'm just weird for smelling them  I got mine from the "Dollar store with more" chain, but I'd assume they're roughly the same kinda thing.  Thanks for letting me know I'll try them out soon


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

The scrubbies may have some manufacturing residue still on them.
Give them a good rinse, then soak them in some water and vinegar for a while then and rinse again.
I use the scrubbies in my XP2 and XP3 canister filters with no issues for the fish


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

When I was building my pond filter I picked up 6 scrubbers for a dollar at walmart - 72 scrubbers or 12 packs. It was enough to fill 1/3 of a 33 gallon rubbermaid brute bin and turned out to be great at holding media/fine debris; go to Walmart you'll have a better selection + same price as dollar store.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Bah I should've checked Walmart more closely then. My mom got some scrubbers from there and I checked the package and it said "Not for aquarium use." So I didn't really bother.

I hadn't heard about soaking in vinegar, but I'll try that out. I was soaking the scrubber in plain tap water and it seems to have taken most of the smell away so maybe vinegar will get rid of the rest.

Thanks everyone


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Atom said:


> My mom got some scrubbers from there and I checked the package and it said "Not for aquarium use." So I didn't really bother.


Usually that means they have imbeded or added some soap or other cleaning agent to the scrubber, so don't use it in your filter


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Just as well I didn't use those ones then  will try out the dollar store ones


----------

